# Good Spots around Macedonia?



## Labster (Aug 2, 2011)

Moved back to the area last summer after 5 years in Erie, PA. Anyone have any public spots around Macedonia area?


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tinkers Creek State Park on the Aurora/Streetsboro border. Bring bug repellant and be prepared to fish some heavy slop. Good bass and some decent gills. Longwood Park in Macedonia. Never got a BIG Bass there, but there's Bass and a lot of small gills, and trout stocking in the spring. Cuyahoga River off of Riverview Rd., north of Rt. 82.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Also, Hudson Spring Park. They will charge you to fish ($10) if someone is sitting at the guard shack- probably not worth that to shore fish, but you might be able to slip a pole by someone in a canoe or kayak?? It is not heavily enforced beyond that shack at entry.

I've also seen some hogs in the crystal clear water of Indigo Lake over by Hale Farm. Never fished it, have always been biking/hiking with the kids.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

mike003 said:


> Tinkers Creek State Park on the Aurora/Streetsboro border. Bring bug repellant and be prepared to fish some heavy slop. Good bass and some decent gills. Longwood Park in Macedonia. Never got a BIG Bass there, but there's Bass and a lot of small gills, and trout stocking in the spring. Cuyahoga River off of Riverview Rd., north of Rt. 82.


Anyone know if you are allowed to dump a canoe in there?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

samiam said:


> Anyone know if you are allowed to dump a canoe in there?


Since he mentioned three places, I'm not sure which one you're asking about, but I _think_ you can use a motorless canoe (no trolling motor) in Tinker's Creek, you can't use one at Longwood, and of course you know you can drop one in the river.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

I live in Strongsville, but work in Macedonia. I do not know alot of places to fish, but I have seen alot of neighborhood ponds driving to and from work. I have always had my best luck fishing those little ponds, where no one else seems to fish. I would hop on Google Maps and look for anything that looks fishable. Good luck!

P.S. Check out the one guys thread on his condo pond. With a little research you might be able to find ponds that produce similar size bass.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

samiam said:


> Anyone know if you are allowed to dump a canoe in there?


Good question. In the olden days, about 20 yrs. ago, the Park Flyer said no boats, except belly boats. But the past few years I've seen a few cartoppers there.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

mike003 said:


> Tinkers Creek State Park on the Aurora/Streetsboro border. Bring bug repellant and be prepared to fish some heavy slop. Good bass and some decent gills. Longwood Park in Macedonia. Never got a BIG Bass there, but there's Bass and a lot of small gills, and trout stocking in the spring. Cuyahoga River off of Riverview Rd., north of Rt. 82.


Any carp in Longwood?


----------



## Bark61 (Sep 5, 2017)

I've been to Longwood many of times and haven't seen anything except gills coming out of the water. I think I saw a carp swimming around in there last summer.

We fish the dock and that heavy cover south of the dock.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hinkley lake is close to you. They stocked it with trout recently.


----------



## lenfishing17 (Apr 1, 2017)

mike003 said:


> Tinkers Creek State Park on the Aurora/Streetsboro border. Bring bug repellant and be prepared to fish some heavy slop. Good bass and some decent gills. Longwood Park in Macedonia. Never got a BIG Bass there, but there's Bass and a lot of small gills, and trout stocking in the spring. Cuyahoga River off of Riverview Rd., north of Rt. 82.


What to use in Tinkers?


----------

